# Recommendations for 1966 Rally 1 wheel/tire combination?



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

I am getting close to completion of my frame off restoration of a 1966 GTO. The restoration is pretty much back to factory original. I will be driving the car probably 2000-3000 miles per year so I want good tires and wheels. Will be buying new Rally 1's and radial redlines. Don't want any issues with tire/wheel clearance. Chassis is completely rebuilt with all new springs and suspension components so I don' expect the body to be sitting low. After talking with others, I think I have decided to get Diamondback tires. Haven't decided whether to go with 6" or 7" wheels. Any thoughts or recommendations for wheel and tire size based on your experience would be welcome. Since I will be spending some pretty good $ for this, I want it to look right and drive right. Thanks!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've run 14X6 Rally ones on my '65 GTO since the mid '80's. 225/70/14 rubber. About 4 years ago, bought a set of Diamondback redlines on 15x7 Rally one repops/rear, and 14/7 rally one repops on the front. Tires are 235/70/15 rear and 225/70/14 front. Pics are in my album.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I would definitely go with 7" wheels. Tire sizes recommended previously will give you a nice rake which I really love on my '67.


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> I've run 14X6 Rally ones on my '65 GTO since the mid '80's. 225/70/14 rubber. About 4 years ago, bought a set of Diamondback redlines on 15x7 Rally one repops/rear, and 14/7 rally one repops on the front. Tires are 235/70/15 rear and 225/70/14 front. Pics are in my album.


Your comments are appreciated!


----------

